# A possible Brompton purchase



## cisamcgu (18 Feb 2015)

Aren't they just fab ! 
I had an all too brief ride on a Brompton at lunch-time, courtesy of Evans and it was simply . I may be going to have to spend some money (although I can use the cyclescheme tax saving thingy). It was a little "twitchy" and rather "flexy" but so easy to fold and unfold, and such fun !!

What do people recommend with regard to :-
i) gears - 1, 2, 3 or 6 ?
ii) handlebars - flat, curved or the new really curvy ones ?
iii) rear rack - yes or no
iv) lights ?
and anything else I really need to think about

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## the_mikey (18 Feb 2015)

The gear ratios on the 3 speed hub go from Hill climb, to cruising to Mark Cavendish's sprinting gear, having a 6 speed option adds a 2 speed derailleur to the hub, making 6 speeds, if the high gear is still too extreme then you could try and get a smaller front chain ring installed if you feel it's needed and if the bike shop is willing.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Feb 2015)

Gears - it depends, I start off with the standard six speed. I live at the top of a very big, long hill, I _could _get it up the hill it but it was hard work, so I've had it changed to the lower gearing.

As for the rack, I started off without, but missed it. (All my other bikes have a rack.) I had one installed with the eazy wheels, I find the rack very useful to strap things on, and it rolls much easier when folded with the rack too.

I have the M handlebars, which are ok for me but my OH who is 6'2" but with only a 32" inside leg (so has a very long torso) finds it too low, so if we get another one for him we would get the higher H bar.


Anyway, never mind all that, what colour are you getting?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Feb 2015)

Advising someone else what to have is like suggesting what their favourite colour or child should be.

My experience and set up for you to take what you want from:

I'm 5'11 & ride a standard seatpost and standard 3 speed with S type (flat bars) in the hilly bits around Manchester quite happily, others will tell you that you cant possibly do that and need lowered gearing for getting up a kerb (slight exaggeration but you get my drift)

Front luggage is better than a rack as a means of carrying stuff but the rack adds stability if you're going to be leaving it folded and standing on station platforms a lot, otherwise personally I wouldn't bother with the rack, its ugly, bulky and limited in what you can use it for and still fold the thing. Front luggage also damps any twitchiness you may feel without adversely affecting the ride quality at all. TBH tho even coming from a full size wheel bike, give it a week or so on the Brompton and you'll be being quite picky to notice much twitchiness.

Lights, depends on budget if you want to spec up a dyno hub, Shimano good, SON better but costly, bar mounted battery/USB lights (I use cateye volt or smart 700) work nicely & don't Interfere with the spokes when folded.

I've switched out the rear reflector for a reflector/light combo, be careful as some of these units are a bit tall and end up touching the ground when folded and the dropped seatpost catches the back of them.

Pedals, I'm completely happy using the standard ones, others will tell you I'm some weird heretic for saying that.

Saddle, the standard one is comfy enough and if you do multi-modal travel, the finger grips under the nose do help carrying comfort a touch more than gripping round the rails of a Brooks etc.

One change I would advise is getting rid of the sponge grips (glued on BTW) even a cheapo set of more conventional rubber ones are an improvement.

Tyres: I'm running on the standard Brommy ones and have no worries with punctures or rolling resistance, I've nothing to compare them to though e.g. Marathons at this wheel size so maybe am missing out on an even better feel. Others will be along who prefer the option tyres.

Its dead easy to do routine maintenence & keep clean, is a joy to live with as a utilitarian bike and is the bike out of many that I ride the most for day to day and commuting & have racked up some 30-40 mile journeys without any worry. It just works.


----------



## cisamcgu (18 Feb 2015)

I was thinking of going Tempest Blue for the frame and black for the extremities







Also, getting the low ratio 6 speed, rack and maybe hub lights

I t all adds up though - moves from £700 to £1000 in the blink of an eye or the click of a mouse.


----------



## cisamcgu (18 Feb 2015)

This is all superb advice, many, many thanks. It is my birthday in April - I think I know what my present is going to be 

I'm 5'9" with a 29" leg, the quick test ride today seemed fine, the seat post was all the way up I think, and it felt perfect


----------



## Dirtyhanz (18 Feb 2015)

I have just picked up mine I went with 6speed s bars marathon tires Brooks saddle dynamo lights mudgards it's just perfect for me and the o bag on the front colour I got white body and black extremities the only downside is there are a bit heavier than I thought it would be but I am a wimp


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

Not fussed about the saddle, can change that later if needed, I am thinking dynamo light (Shimano not SON).


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2015)

I have six speeds, but if buying again would go for the simplicity of three.

The derailleur has been known to give problems, although mine has not.

There is a sliding mechanism that can stick, I've always kept mine lubed but with very light oil - a regular squirt of GT85 works for me.

I think you are wise to go for lower gears, Bromptons are quite highly geared anyway.

I have a rear carrier, but if buying again would not have one.

It does make the bike a bit more stable when parked, but is useless for carrying anything - too small and narrow.

I had a bottle dynamo on mine, it failed as many did because folding and unfolding the bike severed one of the cables.

This may be cured on hub dynamo Brommies, but I still doubt I would have one unless I was riding in the dark a lot.

LED lights can be cheap or dear, most of them work a treat, and running LEDs means you have a wide choice of lighting options.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Feb 2015)

I've swopped the rear reflector for a cateye reflex - fits perfectly.
Trying to work out if I can attach one on to the front reflector bracket but that doesn't see to be so simple.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I've swopped the rear reflector for a cateye reflex - fits perfectly.
> Trying to work out if I can attach one on to the front reflector bracket but that doesn't see to be so simple.



That's what I forgot to mention about lights - you can mount a decent battery one permanently in place of the rear reflector.

Not sure if you can do that without a carrier, but there's plenty of room on the seat post for a rubber band mounted one, which is what I use.

You just have to remember not to slam the seat all the way down when you fold.


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

Hmm. hadn't considered just running 3 gears .. simplicity is always a good idea I suppose.

My reasoning for having a dynamo-hub is that I aim to cycle to the train in the morning, then ride from the station to work (total around 2 miles) then in the evening either ride back via the train, or just ride home (around 7 miles). I think that having an always available, never running out, lighting source will encourage me to ride all the way home more often, rather than getting the train.

People seem very divided on the rear carrier, I rather think I want one, but it is around £100 which is pretty steep I suppose; but then nothing is cheap in Brompton-land  Can they easily be retro-fitted if I decide against one ?

The bike I test-rode had the M-type handlebars - there were others with the S-type and P-type. I sat on a few and they all seemed OK - are there any drawbacks between one type or another, or is it just aesthetics and user-preference ?

I worry about the tyres, I know that small wheels are harder to change tyres than large wheels and that Schwalbe Marathon are bl**dy hard to get off at the best of times - is this an issue - should I go for the standard tyres ?


----------



## Sara_H (19 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I have six speeds, but if buying again would go for the simplicity of three.
> 
> The derailleur has been known to give problems, although mine has not.
> 
> ...


I've found the rear carrier quite useful for strapping bits to. 
The rack also offers a bit of flexibility if you need to add more luggage than the front carrier can carry. Check out how they carried massive loads if touring luggage on the Path less pedalled website. 
I also use the saddle loops to hang my handbag from (a basil shoulder bag that had hidden pannier fixings).


----------



## jay clock (19 Feb 2015)

I have an S3L with no rack. Within a few days I changed the 50T to 44T and it is perfect for me. I stay in 2-3 much of the time, and probably run of gears at about 30-32kmh. The first gear is used occasionally but with the original gearing I struggled up short sharp hills. . Everyone is different so feel free to ignore my gear views as others say they can climb Everest on the standard gears. I can't 

I replaced the Brompton tyres with Schwalbe Marathons within about 2 days due to a deflation event. Have now had two more such events but both caused by the poor rim tape moving. The rims have deep valleys so it will not seat flat. A few layers of elec tape are now holding the fort

The S bag is superb and it really helps handling.

I am tempted to try Eazy Wheels. My usual method in stations is to unfold, wheel normally (inc carrying up and downstairs) and then refold on the train.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Hmm. hadn't considered just running 3 gears .. simplicity is always a good idea I suppose.
> 
> My reasoning for having a dynamo-hub is that I aim to cycle to the train in the morning, then ride from the station to work (total around 2 miles) then in the evening either ride back via the train, or just ride home (around 7 miles). I think that having an always available, never running out, lighting source will encourage me to ride all the way home more often, rather than getting the train.
> 
> ...



Retrofitting a rack is a right fiddle, so probably the worst of all options.

I never really got properly organised with mine, but as @Sara_H says, they can be made to work, so you may as well have one.

Marathon tyres are the best bet, you don't really want a puncture on a Brommy.

Removing the rear wheel is a fiddle, it's easy to lose track of how the gear bits go back together.

Removing the front is simpler, although you would still have to disconnect the dynamo.

Shimano use a cheap two-pin connector which is quite stiff and fiddly.

I have one on another bike and couldn't get the ruddy thing off with cold hands.

No quick release on a Brommy, so you would need to carry a spanner.

The other option, of course, is to patch the tube in situ,

I've never tried that, but it should be possible.

I've had two punctures, despite running Marathons.

I limped home on one, and took the bike in a taxi to a nearby Brommie dealer for the other.

The supplied pump isn't up to much, I think a lot of owners carry a decent one.

Going back to dynos for a moment, I believe the ridiculously expensive SON one might have a clever induction connection which means there's no wire to disconnect.

Worth checking if you decide to hang the expense and go for the ultimate Brompton.

There's some merit in that, it really is a bike you only need to buy once, so you may as well have it right.


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

I can see your point about buying the best one possible, and I believe the SON light has a "stationary" mode whereby the light stays on when you stop at lights etc... not sure if the Shimano does this ...

Hmmm.... any thoughts on handlebars, or is it just a "suck it and see" sort of thing ? The P-type look interesting, but I'm not sure that there really are that many different hand positions with it. Perhaps S or M with some bar-ends ?


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2015)

Most Shimano dynamos have a capacitor which keeps the lights on for minute or two at rest, so it's almost certain the one fitted to the Brompton does.

Even my old bottle dynamo did that.

I have M type bars, as most people do, but have never tried the others.

I find the Ms a touch narrow, so if buying again, I would want to check if the flat bars offer a bit more width.

The butterfly bars divide opinion.

As you say, there may not be that many usable hand positions.

And one thing's for sure, the brakes are only in one place, so practically, that might limit where you want to put your hands.


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

@Pale Rider - Thanks for this excellent information, if the Shimano lights stay on for a minute or two, then for the difference in price I can probably cope without the SON . The S type bars looked a little low and racy to me, but I will try and give all the types a short test drive before I decide.

@Sara_H - Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, I am getting so much info 

Does anyone know if I can specify the colour and configuration in a bike shop like Evans, or is that only possible on the Brompton website ?


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> @Pale Rider - Thanks for this excellent information, if the Shimano lights stay on for a minute or two, then for the difference in price I can probably cope without the SON . The S type bars looked a little low and racy to me, but I will try and give all the types a short test drive before I decide.
> 
> @Sara_H - Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, I am getting so much info
> 
> Does anyone know if I can specify the colour and configuration in a bike shop like Evans, or is that only possible on the Brompton website ?



Evans - or any Brommie dealer - can go through the customising process with you.

The more I hear about Evans, the less they impress me.

With that in mind, I would look for the nearest independent local bike shop Brommie dealer and consider buying from them.

Another reason to do that might be the price.

There are generally no discounts on Bromptons, and Brompton have been known to sack a dealer - Spa Cycles - for knocking a bit off.

However, I happen to know my local Brommie dealer will give about 10 per cent, particularly if the customer is nice and/or has specced the bike up a bit.

I expect Evans would not be that, er, flexible.


----------



## fimm (19 Feb 2015)

Another Brompton owner here. I've had mine 7-8 years, so some of what I've saying may be out of date.
I have a rear rack that someone gave me when their (very old) Brompton died. The shop fitted it for me. I don't use it much, as others have said it isn't that convenient, but it is very useful on occasions!
I also have the front bag and I use that all the time. Be warned that it is very tempting to put too much into it! The bike does feel different without it.
I have a three-speed hub gear. I can "honk" it up some reasonable hills, but I'm fairly light and fit.
I just have battery lights. That works fine for me. (But dynamo wasn't an option for me at the time I got mine).


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

I am hoping to use the cyclescheme thingy to pay for it, so I am rather limited in which dealers I can pick. I will have a search around and see if anyone but Evans is a possibility.


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

Thanks @fimm


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I am hoping to use the cyclescheme thingy to pay for it, so I am rather limited in which dealers I can pick. I will have a search around and see if anyone but Evans is a possibility.



Fair enough.

Discount on a CycleScheme bike is hard to come by from any shop because they have to give the scheme operators 10 per cent.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Feb 2015)

My two pennies worth.
Rear rack is just an expensive way to add a kilo to the weight. The front luggage system is much better and lighter when not in use, and improves the handling.

S bars for me feel far more like a normal bike than M bars which I found a bit flexi. They are lower though, which is prob why I like them.

If cost is a consideration do you really need a dynamo, there are lots of strap on USB rechargeable lights around for under £50 a pair.

I bought a 3 speed with the higher gearing a 54 chainring, which was a bit macho and when I moved to a more hilly location swapped to the 50T which was a better choice. I had manage to pedal the crank arm off the chainring. So needed a new one anyway!

Tyres I originally used the. bromptonkelver tyres, but switched to marathons which I found grip better and have better puncture protection. They are gits to put on when new though!


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

Thanks @T4tomo - I will attempt to try the different bars. The Dynamo is about £90, or as you said, £50 for good lights. I'm divided


----------



## jay clock (19 Feb 2015)

Allow an hour for a rear tyre change and 45 minutes for the front and you wont be far wrong


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

jay clock said:


> Allow an hour for a rear tyre change and 45 minutes for the front and you wont be far wrong



Flippin' 'eck ! I can change my "normal" bike tyre in 10 minutes, and that includes removing the wheel, replacing the wheel and pumping the thing back up. 

Can you get puncture-proof 20" tyres ?


----------



## jay clock (19 Feb 2015)

I went for the S bar version as it feels more normal and looks better. Those upright bars look weird


----------



## jay clock (19 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Flippin' 'eck ! I can change my "normal" bike tyre in 10 minutes, and that includes removing the wheel, replacing the wheel and pumping the thing back up.
> 
> Can you get puncture-proof 20" tyres ?


For the last rear one I videod the rear mech first to be certain how to reassemble


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

Oh Lord


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2015)

With a bit of luck I'm joining the fold tomorrow* 

This was a little unexpected. I've hankered after one for years but have no reason to justify one. However I had been investigating Bromptons recently since I realised you could get a decent hard-shell 'flight case' for them. As I travel a lot and occasionally have some time to kill it seemed a perfect solution. Then I saw an S6Lwith SON s/h from Fossala OTP and the Mrs said yes (I have a small bonus coming ... and she's of skiing soon ... it's a great arrangement!).

To be fair I'm bloody excited!

My researching to date had put me in 2 minds ... the lightweight route = S2L with battery lights or the whole hog with an S6L with dynohub. I must admit to have become a convert to both full mudguards and Dynamo hubs since buying the Rourke. The bike stays cleaner and it's great always having light available without having to think about it. OK there is a slight weight penalty, but you very soon get used to that. Drag is bugger-all.

Can't wait!



*This is assuming that Parcelfarce do their job


----------



## T4tomo (19 Feb 2015)

jay clock said:


> Allow an hour for a rear tyre change and 45 minutes for the front and you wont be far wrong


Are you having a BBQ whilst changing the tyres? 15-20 mins tops, for the rear wheel just lay the bike on its side and crack on with it.


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Feb 2015)

@Fab Foodie Excellent news, please let me know how you get on - especially with the S-type handlebars and the gears.

I am jealous !


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> @Fab Foodie Excellent news, please let me know how you get on - especially with the S-type handlebars and the gears.
> 
> I am jealous !


Let you know, let you know? .... I'll be telling everybody!
Ive wanted one for so long and there's a whole new cycling subculture out there!


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Feb 2015)

T4tomo said:


> Are you having a BBQ whilst changing the tyres? 15-20 mins tops, for the rear wheel just lay the bike on its side and crack on with it.


When I have the rear wheel off I tend to end up cleaning everything - inside the mud guard, the sprockets, etc - so it does take ages. 

Never thought of doing it with the bike on it's side. Is that easier than upside down?


----------



## T4tomo (19 Feb 2015)

Yes it's way easier as you can take most of the tension out of the chain tensioner, by part folding the real wheel up


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Feb 2015)

OMG!
It arrived at 8am this morning ... and she's beautiful 
I've had a quick ride around the block and she's an absolute hoot.

@cisamcgu DO NOT RIDE ONE*




*Unless you have your credit card available ......


----------



## cisamcgu (20 Feb 2015)

How are the S-type handlebars ? Have to tried the other types before ?

Oh - and congratualtions @Fab Foodie


----------



## fimm (20 Feb 2015)

Once you have had the back wheel on and off a few times, it becomes less intimidating. But I admit that quick-release it is not...
The first time my boyfriend and I put in a new tube there was a _lot_ of swearing involved with getting the tyre on and off. However I think as it has got older the tyres have got less stiff and I can deal with them fine on my own now.

The great advantage of the rack is not so much for putting stuff on but that it makes it much more stable with the wheel tucked under or when folded, and the wheels.

@Fab Foodie, enjoy yours!


----------



## Sara_H (20 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> OMG!
> It arrived at 8am this morning ... and she's beautiful
> I've had a quick ride around the block and she's an absolute hoot.
> 
> ...


Yay! What colour is it? Have you accessorised it much yet?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Yay! What colour is it? Have you accessorised it much yet?


Not much ,,, yet!
That's for this evening. :-)


----------



## Sara_H (20 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not much ,,, yet!
> That's for this evening. :-)
> 
> View attachment 80318
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## cisamcgu (20 Feb 2015)

Oh, very, very nice .. my jealousy level rises  What colour is that, btw ?


----------



## Rural halfwit (21 Feb 2015)

T bag...all about a T bag. Nice Brommie there Fab Foodie


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Oh, very, very nice .. my jealousy level rises  What colour is that, btw ?


Tempest Blue I think. I'm very smitten!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Feb 2015)

Rural halfwit said:


> T bag...all about a T bag. Nice Brommie there Fab Foodie


Whassat?


----------



## Rural halfwit (22 Feb 2015)

I got a T bag for the Brommie. They are huge!


----------



## cisamcgu (22 Feb 2015)

Easy wheels ? Worth the money ?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Easy wheels ? Worth the money ?


Yes.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> OMG!
> It arrived at 8am this morning ... and she's beautiful
> I've had a quick ride around the block and she's an absolute hoot.
> 
> ...


Welcome to BrommyW**kerdom.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Welcome to BrommyW**kerdom.


My name is 'FF' and I am a Brommiewanker ....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> My name is 'FF' and I am a Brommiewanker ....


Testify, brother


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Testify, brother


I can see the light!


----------



## cisamcgu (25 Feb 2015)

Well, I have borrowed a Brommie for 24 hours, to test out my commuting theory. If all goes to plan I should be ordering one next week (M6R in standard black)


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Well, I have borrowed a Brommie for 24 hours, to test out my commuting theory. If all goes to plan I should be ordering one next week (M6R in standard black)


You'll be smitten within 10 minutes!


----------



## cisamcgu (26 Feb 2015)

Well, I took the bike back to the shop today after testing out the commuting via the train. Everything went well, folding was good, train was nice and other than the rain the cycling was excellent - I want, nay, I need a Brompton ! I did, however, manage to leave my bag on the train - probably due to concentrating on getting the bike off and not bashing it into anyone - my bag that contained not only my high viz stuff, but also all my keys and my wallet !!! 

The station people were very helpful and phoned the next stop down the line and got the guard and the station master to check the train but they could find no sign of the bag -- this meant 3 things .. 1) I needed to cancel my cards, 2) needed to change the locks on the house and car (since my wallet has my address) and 3) needed to tell Mrs Cisamcgu what a d*ck I am 

Well, I did No 3) first, and she was less than happy - which is understandable, and came out with the line "Well, if you are this stupid on your first trip on the Brompton, perhaps you better not get one !" I took her car and drove home, preparing to start a multitude of phone calls, some which might prove rather expensive. However, there was joy when my colleague at work phoned to say that the train people had phoned my office, having found the bag and worked out where I worked from my staff card.  So, I turned the car around, drove to the station, picked up my bag, dropped off the Brompton and went back to work a happy and relieved chap 

Now all I need to do is write a letter to the train people thanking them profusely and sweet-talk Mrs Cisamcgu into relenting about the  

Ho hum 
Andrew


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2015)

Your new Brompton will be very desirable to thieves and snatch thefts from trains are not unknown.

No doubt you will work out your own routine, but you need to keep hold of the bike at least until the train doors are shut.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Well, I took the bike back to the shop today after testing out the commuting via the train. Everything went well, folding was good, train was nice and other than the rain the cycling was excellent - I want, nay, I need a Brompton ! I did, however, manage to leave my bag on the train - probably due to concentrating on getting the bike off and not bashing it into anyone - my bag that contained not only my high viz stuff, but also all my keys and my wallet !!!
> 
> The station people were very helpful and phoned the next stop down the line and got the guard and the station master to check the train but they could find no sign of the bag -- this meant 3 things .. 1) I needed to cancel my cards, 2) needed to change the locks on the house and car (since my wallet has my address) and 3) needed to tell Mrs Cisamcgu what a d*ck I am
> 
> ...


Wow, what a day! I thought it was only me that had days like that ....

What did you think of the ride, gearing, joy?
I'm certainly thinking of down-gearing mine having tried a few steep hills on it with the 44t? chainring, so have a think about where else you'll be riding it. I've been riding mine in Bristol the last 2 days and the riverside bits are fine .... but the rest .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Your new Brompton will be very desirable to thieves and snatch thefts from trains are not unknown.
> 
> No doubt you will work out your own routine, but you need to keep hold of the bike at least until the train doors are shut.


Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.



I think one guy plonked his Brompton inside the doors of a tube train as you might a suitcase, and then took a seat.

The bike was gone by the time he sat down.


----------



## MacB (26 Feb 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> So, I turned the car around, drove to the station, picked up my bag, dropped off the Brompton and went back to work a happy and relieved chap



there we have clear evidence that Bromptons are:-

a. lucky

b. make you stupid

delete as appropriate


----------



## cisamcgu (26 Feb 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wow, what a day! I thought it was only me that had days like that ....
> 
> What did you think of the ride, gearing, joy?
> I'm certainly thinking of down-gearing mine having tried a few steep hills on it with the 44t? chainring, so have a think about where else you'll be riding it. I've been riding mine in Bristol the last 2 days and the riverside bits are fine .... but the rest .....



The ride was superb really, a little twitchy but nothing to worry about - it has M-type handlebars, which seemed fine to me, giving the right combination of position and control. I might try the S-type if I get the chance. The gearing is another matter though - it was a six gear bike but the gearing was way too high for me really; Liverpool is pretty flat, but I still would have liked a lower gear - I didn't need it but would have liked it - I think when I order one (_assuming Mrs Cisamcgu relents_) I will get the reduced gearing option.

Overall it was a delight to ride even in the rain, and hopefully I will be the owner of a classic black one in the next month or so !

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## cisamcgu (26 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Your new Brompton will be very desirable to thieves and snatch thefts from trains are not unknown.
> 
> No doubt you will work out your own routine, but you need to keep hold of the bike at least until the train doors are shut.



My problem was spending too much time looking after the bike, and not enough looking after my bag !! But you are right, I will need to get into a routine so I automatically pick up everything.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2015)

Lower gearing may mean you can get away with a three speed, which is a little simpler, cheaper and lighter.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Feb 2015)

We have an arrangement with Brompton Bike Hire which means I have a dock outside of my office Window and unless it's changed can join the scheme for a tenner a year and 'hire' a Brompton for free during the week, or £6 per day at weekends. I've not bothered, but I guess it'd be worthwhile if riding one took my fancy. Apparently the bikes are M3L's with Dynamo lights, 3 gears, Telescopic seat post, Carrier block for Brompton front luggage, Mudguards, Bell and a Pump. Which I'm sure means something to someone...


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I've not bothered,..



And there's me thinking it was you in the video skipping off a Brommie to meet one of your ladies who lunch.

To be serious, worth having a go on one.

I reckon they are enormous fun, particularly in town.


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Mar 2015)

Currently waiting for my CycleScheme certificate...






What about green ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Currently waiting for my CycleScheme certificate...
> View attachment 81242
> 
> 
> What about green ?


Wow, the full kit and caboodle!
The Green is a bit quiet for my taste, but colour is a very personal thing. Had I been buying from new I'd have gone a bit lairy with the colour I think ....


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Mar 2015)

I swing between black ('cos it is classic and free), racing green (my fav colour), cobalt blue (sophisticated, 'init) and some green and orange monstrosity (kewl) !


----------



## MacB (3 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wow, the full kit and caboodle!
> The Green is a bit quiet for my taste, but colour is a very personal thing. Had I been buying from new I'd have gone a bit lairy with the colour I think ....
> 
> View attachment 81245



The Brompton equivalent of middle aged male red jeans syndrome?


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

MacB said:


> The Brompton equivalent of middle aged male red jeans syndrome?


You got it!



.... actually thinking nobody in their right mind would either have one the same or want to nick it ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

I like this RAF Charity special ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I swing between black ('cos it is classic and free), racing green (my fav colour), cobalt blue (sophisticated, 'init) and some green and orange monstrosity (kewl) !
> View attachment 81247


I quite like light Blue and Orange like the old Gulf Racing colours .....


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2015)

A limited edition black Brompton goes on sale this month:

http://brompton.com/news/20045/meet-the-new-black-edition-brompton


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> A limited edition black Brompton goes on sale this month:
> 
> http://brompton.com/news/20045/meet-the-new-black-edition-brompton



Oh, that looks nice ..... decisions, decisions


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Mar 2015)

Hmmmm...probably too difficult to get on CycleScheme ... I think I will stick with the standard options ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> A limited edition black Brompton goes on sale this month:
> 
> http://brompton.com/news/20045/meet-the-new-black-edition-brompton


That's too black for my liking .... my only gripe with mine is black mudguards ..... Oh well, Christmas is coming ....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> A limited edition black Brompton goes on sale this month:
> 
> http://brompton.com/news/20045/meet-the-new-black-edition-brompton



Hmm, too much black.


Mine is standard black off the shelf cos I was too impatient to wait for a bespoke build. I'd love the money to treat myself to a really garish build.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Hmm, too much black.
> 
> 
> Mine is standard black off the shelf cos I was too impatient to wait for a bespoke build. I'd love the money to treat myself to a really garish build.


I'm so hooked I'm beginning to wonder if you can't have too many Bromptons ....


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm so hooked I'm beginning to wonder if you can't have too many Bromptons ....


They don't take up much space...


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Mar 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Hmmmm...probably too difficult to get on CycleScheme ... I think I will stick with the standard options ...


Why? I was able to have mine custom-built on cyclescheme. Aren't you able to buy from a Brompton dealer?


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2015)

annedonnelly said:


> Why? I was able to have mine custom-built on cyclescheme. Aren't you able to buy from a Brompton dealer?


Warlands in Oxford are both Brompton specialists and Cycle-scheme dealers ....


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Mar 2015)

Hmm..OK - I'll give it some more thought - but, you cannot get it in racing green so I may still go with the "normal"

Thanks everyone

Andrew


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Hmm..OK - I'll give it some more thought - but, you cannot get it in racing green so I may still go with the "normal"
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> Andrew



The dealer has to give the scheme about 10 per cent.

It may be a dealer will be reluctant to put a special edition bike on the scheme because they reckon they can get full price for it from a cash customer.


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Mar 2015)

You may be right, although Bromptons are almost never discounted anyway.


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Mar 2015)

Talked to some bike shops and it seems that the special edition "Black" Bromptons are not customisable, meaning they are built as a M3R, S2L, etc... and that is what you get, you cannot specify a hub dynamo, marathon tyres....

So, back to this..


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2015)

@User14044 : What do you think of the "P" handlebars ?


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2015)

I am 5'9" or so, with a 29"/30" leg.

I have tried the M and S versions, and much prefer the M, the S were too low and I could imagine my back aching quite quickly. The P type do look rather odd though ... Hmmm - so many options


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2015)

Are the stems the same on the "M" and "P" type - could I swap the handlebars easily ? Any idea ?


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2015)

and do I spy the Shimano hub dynamo ? What do you think of that - worth the money or not ?


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Are the stems the same on the "M" and "P" type - could I swap the handlebars easily ? Any idea ?



Missing the point slightly.

The M type bars have one hand position.

The P type are butterfly bars and have two horizontal positions.

The lower one is slightly lower than an M, the higher one is higher than an M.


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2015)

Thank you for the information - I would say it was a great help, but sometimes I wish there wasn't so many options 

I am, I think, almost decided on {M or P}6R with Shimano dynohub, reduced gearing, marathon tyres and eazy wheels - in either Black or Racing Green


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2015)

@Pale Rider : I was wondering if I could get the "P" and if I didn't like them revert to the "M" relatives painlessly


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2015)

Seems to me very likely the P and M have the same length handlebar post, because that would give the height differences.

So I reckon an M bar would fit on a bike which originally came with P bars.

But there are two things to bear in mind.

It's a bicycle, so the change might not be straightforward, and it's a Brompton, so it will be expensive.


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2015)

"It's a bicycle, so the change might not be straightforward, and it's a Brompton, so it will be expensive."

So very true


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2015)

The "all black" cannot be customised, so no dynohub, no rear rack, no marathon tyres....


----------



## cisamcgu (24 Mar 2015)

Well, I ordered it today - using the cyclescheme

Black M6R with dynahub, reduced gears, brompton saddle and easy wheels 

Should be ready in 3-6 weeks - I can't wait 

Roll on summer !


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2015)

Sensible spec, assuming you forgot to mention the Marathon tyres.

Are you having any luggage?

You will almost certainly find Brommie bag of your chosen size on the front to be very useful.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Well, I ordered it today - using the cyclescheme
> 
> Black M6R with dynahub, reduced gears, brompton saddle and easy wheels
> 
> ...


Fab! I reckon that's about as good as it gets. What colour?

I find the Brompton saddle very comfortable, especially in civvies almost more than in padded shorts.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fab! I reckon that's about as good as it gets. What colour?



Might be black if the phrase 'black M6R' is to be believed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Might be black if the phrase 'black M6R' is to be believed.


Doh!


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Doh!



Easily done, it will be my turn next time.


----------



## cisamcgu (24 Mar 2015)

Yes, I forgot the mention the tyres - Marathon !

and I went for classic black - I looked at the other colours but the current matt effect paint just doesn't do it for me, so I went with the simplest option.


----------



## cisamcgu (24 Mar 2015)

I am waiting until I get the bike before I pick any luggage. I may just go for the bracket and the frame in the front and see if I can fit any of my current bags to it - the Brompton bags are not cheap (but then what is in Brompton-land)


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I am waiting until I get the bike before I pick any luggage. I may just go for the bracket and the frame in the front and see if I can fit any of my current bags to it - the Brompton bags are not cheap (but then what is in Brompton-land)



As good a plan as any.

Because you are having black, your are denied the temptation of a Brommie bag in the colour to match the bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I am waiting until I get the bike before I pick any luggage. I may just go for the bracket and the frame in the front and see if I can fit any of my current bags to it - the Brompton bags are not cheap (but then what is in Brompton-land)


This is my plan.
I have a spare SQR block that I can get Brompton Seat-post style clips for so that allows adding a saddle-bag. I could also use a beam rack too....
On the front I might also get an S-type frame and fit another of my large Saddle-bag collection to that .... choices, choices!
With the M-type you get far more flexibility in front luggage though.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Apr 2015)

Oh, oh, oh ... I just got a call - it has arrived !!!!! 

I will pick it up either tonight or tomorrow afternoon - I can't wait.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Oh, oh, oh ... I just got a call - it has arrived !!!!!
> 
> I will pick it up either tonight or tomorrow afternoon - I can't wait.


Fab! 
Let the addiction begin!


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Apr 2015)

It is home, it is beautiful and is called Billy 

Picked it up this afternoon from Evans in Liverpool. When I ordered it there was an offer of £100 of accessories with a bike purchase, but this excluded Bromptons. When I went to pick it u,p it turns out there is an offer of £100 rebate if you give them an old bike in exchange, but I had already paid for the Brompton. I pointed out to the chap that I was unlucky to miss out on both these offers, but he said the computer wouldn't let him take the discount from a bike already paid for but if I buy something he will give me the £100 rebate off that item (without even bringing in a rusty old bike) - so I am the proud owner of a C-type Brompton bag for the princely sum of *£5*  

Mrs and Miss Cisamcgu are vaguley impressed 

Also, I seem to have entered the Brompton World Championships on 1st August in London - so I better get training 

What an excellent day


----------



## The Jogger (30 Apr 2015)

Have you worked out the gears yet, I just got a H6L and haven't got a clue?


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Apr 2015)

I have only had a very brief ride, but when I borrowed one a few months ago the gears seemed pretty simple, so I am hoping I won't have any problems


----------



## The Jogger (1 May 2015)

Confirms it, I'm just thick


----------



## annedonnelly (1 May 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Confirms it, I'm just thick


What problems do you have with the gears? I manage mine ok unless I muck up the adjustment when refitting the wheel.


----------



## The Jogger (1 May 2015)

How the ratio works going from low to high not the same as my other bikes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 May 2015)

The Jogger said:


> How the ratio works going from low to high not the same as my other bikes.


From bottom to top you kinda have to go ...


1st = Left down/Right Down
2nd = Left Up
3rd = Right Up/Left Down
4th = Left Up
5th = Right Up/Left Down
6th = .Left Up

I tend to think of it as 3 big jumps with the Right Hand (hub) and small intermediate jumps with the left (derailieur). Some gears require a double shift. It soon becomes second nature!


----------



## cisamcgu (1 May 2015)

I have the Shimano dynahub. I haven't really got to grips with it but it has a single switch on the front light. Turn that on and pedal and both lights come on, after pedalling for about 2 minutes, stop pedalling turn the switch to off and the lights stay on for about 3 minutes. I guess this is a capacitor discharging - is this the expected behaviour ?

Andrew


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I have the Shimano dynahub. I haven't really got to grips with it but it has a single switch on the front light. Turn that on and pedal and both lights come on, after pedalling for about 2 minutes, stop pedalling turn the switch to off and the lights stay on for about 3 minutes. I guess this is a capacitor discharging - is this the expected behaviour ?
> 
> Andrew



Yes, it's so when you stop at traffic lights or a junction your rear light stays on.


----------



## cisamcgu (1 May 2015)

Even when the lights are switched off ? But then again, I suppose it doesn't really matter and the capacitor has to discharge somewhere 

Thanks


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Even when the lights are switched off ? But then again, I suppose it doesn't really matter and the capacitor has to discharge somewhere
> 
> Thanks


Yep!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 May 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Even when the lights are switched off ? But then again, I suppose it doesn't really matter and the capacitor has to discharge somewhere
> 
> Thanks



Ah, I see what you mean about the lights staying on after you've switched them off.

I'm no electrical engineer, but I suspect the capacitor cannot hold charge like a battery, so it will discharge itself.


----------



## cisamcgu (3 May 2015)

Hmmm.. I can forsee a problem with the unswitchoff-able lights, 

The people at the Merseyrail train stations are very, very, very anti bike lights, especially red ones. Something to do with tain drivers and their reaction to seeing red lights - understandable I suppose, and I assume the same is true on any train station, especially underground ones like we have in centre of Liverpool. Does anyone have experience of this issue and possible remedies ?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## The Jogger (7 May 2015)

A flashing red is an emergency stop signal so I suppose they really do have a point. Well it is on the Underground.


----------



## ushills (7 May 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I have the Shimano dynahub. I haven't really got to grips with it but it has a single switch on the front light. Turn that on and pedal and both lights come on, after pedalling for about 2 minutes, stop pedalling turn the switch to off and the lights stay on for about 3 minutes. I guess this is a capacitor discharging - is this the expected behaviour ?
> 
> Andrew


 What light is used, I have a Shimano Dynohub with a B&M Cyo and when I switch the front light off both lights go off. Saying that, the rear light is fed from the front and not direct from the dyno, how is yours set up.


----------



## cisamcgu (7 May 2015)

ushills said:


> What light is used, I have a Shimano Dynohub with a B&M Cyo and when I switch the front light off both lights go off. Saying that, the rear light is fed from the front and not direct from the dyno, how is yours set up.



The front light is a Lumotech and the back light is wired from the front light, not from the dynohub. I am wondering if I can put a switch in the wire that leads from the front light, but I am concerned about water ingress.


----------



## The Jogger (14 May 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> From bottom to top you kinda have to go ...
> 
> 
> 1st = Left down/Right Down
> ...


That was useful, thanks.


----------

